# une traduction écrite discrètement



## Ibn Nacer

Bonsoir,

Comment diriez-vous en arabe "la traduction écrite/qui apparait/apparaissant *discrètement *de toutes les phrases en français" et "la traduction de toutes les phrases en français *doit* apparaitre/être écrite *discrètement*" ?

Pour le mot "*discret*" j'ai trouvé "غَيْرُ مُتَّضِح" ou "مُحْتَشِم", est-ce correcte ? 

Mais comment dire "discrètement" ?

Merci.


----------



## barkoosh

C'est quoi une traduction qui est discrète? C'est une traduction réservée ou prudente? Peut-être on peut dire: مُتَحَفِّظة (adj) et بِتَحَفُّظ (adv)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> C'est quoi une traduction qui est discrète? C'est une traduction réservée ou prudente? Peut-être on peut dire: مُتَحَفِّظة (adj) et بِتَحَفُّظ (adv)



Bonne question. Je voulais dire une traduction qui est très peu visible ou même invisible comme par exemple lorsqu'elle est écrite comme ça : discret ou discret ou discret...

Que pensez-vous de خُلْسَةً , خُفْيَةً ou سِرّاً ?

Je vais regarder les mots " مُتَحَفِّظة (adj) et بِتَحَفُّظ (adv)".


----------



## barkoosh

Non, متحفظة ne veut dire pas ça 

Vous pouvez utiliser غير ظاهرة جداً


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> Non, متحفظة ne veut dire pas ça
> 
> Vous pouvez utiliser غير ظاهرة جداً


Ok merci.

Est-ce que cette phrase est correcte التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرَةٍ جداً لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ ?

Ou bien il faut mettre l'article al au mot ظَاهِرَة comme cela : التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ الظَّاهِرَةِ جداً لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ



Cette phrase est-elle correcte التَّرْجَمَةُ المَكْتوبَةُ عَلى نَحْوٍ غَيْرُ الظَّاهِرَةِ جداً لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ (La traduction écrite de façon peu visible de toutes les phrases en français).

Mais ça me parait lourd...

Je pense que c'est mieux sans l'article al et avec des parenthèses : تَرْجَمَةٌ (مَكْتوبَةٌ عَلَى نَحْوٍ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرَةٍ جداً) لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ - une traduction (écrite de façon peu visible) de toutes les phrases en français.

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## barkoosh

التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرَةٍ جداً
La traduction est peu visible. (sens complet)

التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ الظاهِرَةِ جداً
La traduction qui est peu visible... (sens incomplet)

On dit:
تَرْجَمَةٌ مَكْتوبَةٌ عَلى نَحْوٍ غَيْرِ ظَاهِرٍ جداً لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ
Les parenthèses ne sont pas nécessaires.


----------



## إسكندراني

Adding جدًا feels rather strange to me...


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ ظَاهِرَةٍ جداً
> La traduction est peu visible. (sens complet)
> 
> التَّرْجَمَةُ غَيْرُ الظاهِرَةِ جداً
> La traduction qui est peu visible... (sens incomplet)
> 
> On dit:
> تَرْجَمَةٌ مَكْتوبَةٌ عَلى نَحْوٍ غَيْرِ ظَاهِرٍ جداً لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ
> Les parenthèses ne sont pas nécessaires.


Merci pour les précisions et la correction.



إسكندراني said:


> Adding جدًا feels rather strange to me...



I do not know if it is possible to use these words:  خُفْيَةً , خُلْسَة , سِرًّا ,غَيْرُ مُتَّضِح  ,مُحْتَشِم
Examples from the dictionary (Larousse) :



 قُلْ لَهُ ذَلِكَ سِرًّا dis-le-lui discrètement
 نَظَرَ إلَيْهِمْ خُلْسةً il les regarda discrètement




مُجَوْهَراتٌ بَسيطةٌ des bijoux discrets
عِطْرٌ مُحْتَشِمٌ un parfum discret
زَيٌّ مُحْتَشِمٌ une tenue discrète


----------



## barkoosh

The thing is, if we omit جدا, it would look as if it's not visible at all "غير ظاهر", while what's required is "almost invisible".
سِراً and خلسة are not used to describe a font or writing. محتشم is generally related to clothes and attitudes.
I can also suggest:
ترجمة مكتوبة بِخَطٍّ شِبْهِ خَفِيٍّ
(almost invisible)


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> The thing is, if we omit جدا, it would look as  if it's not visible at all "غير ظاهر", while what's required is "almost  invisible".
> سِراً and خلسة are not used to describe a font or writing. محتشم is generally related to clothes and attitudes.
> I can also suggest:
> ترجمة مكتوبة بِخَطٍّ شِبْهِ خَفِيٍّ
> (almost invisible)



Merci bien.

Voici la phrase complète (here the full sentence) : 

 أَشْكُرُكُمْ عَلَى مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنّي أَوَدُّ أَنْ  أُذَكِّرَكُمْ بِالقَوَاعِدِ الَّتِي اتَّفَقْنَا عَلَى احْتِرَامِهَا  وهِيَ التَّشْكِيلُ الكَامِلُ لِكُلِّ الكَلِمَاتِ وتَرْجَمَةٌ  مَكْتوبَةٌ بِخَطٍّ شِبْهِ خَفِيٍّ لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ 

​ I do not know if this sentence is understandable / Je ne sais pas si elle est compréhensible.


----------



## إسكندراني

I would say بلون خفيف أو بخطّ خفيف. Your suggestion is understandable but sounds a bit clunky.


----------



## Ibn Nacer

إسكندراني said:


> I would say بلون خفيف أو بخطّ خفيف. Your suggestion is understandable but sounds a bit clunky.



The rest of the sentence is correct (good) ?

Is the sentence correct (good) like this :



أَشْكُرُكُمْ عَلَى مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنّي أَوَدُّ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ بِالقَوَاعِدِ الَّتِي اتَّفَقْنَا عَلَى احْتِرَامِهَا وهِيَ التَّشْكِيلُ الكَامِلُ لِكُلِّ الكَلِمَاتِ وتَرْجَمَةٌ مَكْتوبَةٌ بلَوْنٍ خَفِيفٍ / بِخَطٍّ خَفِيفٍ لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ ​ 
مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ or مُشارَكاَتِكم ?


----------



## barkoosh

مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ​


----------



## Ibn Nacer

barkoosh said:


> مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ​



Merci donc c'est plutôt "votre participation" et non "vos participations" ?


----------



## barkoosh

C'est vrai.


----------



## Abu Talha

Ibn Nacer said:


> The rest of the sentence is correct (good) ?
> 
> Is the sentence correct (good) like this :
> 
> 
> 
> أَشْكُرُكُمْ عَلَى مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنّي أَوَدُّ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ بِالقَوَاعِدِ الَّتِي اتَّفَقْنَا عَلَى احْتِرَامِهَا وهِيَ التَّشْكِيلُ الكَامِلُ لِكُلِّ الكَلِمَاتِ وتَرْجَمَةٌ مَكْتوبَةٌ بلَوْنٍ خَفِيفٍ / بِخَطٍّ خَفِيفٍ لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ ​
> مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ or مُشارَكاَتِكم ?


How about using the verb كاد somehow?

أَشْكُرُكُمْ عَلَى مُشَارَكَتِكُمْ غَيْرَ أَنِّي أَوَدُّ أَنْ أُذَكِّرَكُمْ بِالقَوَاعِدِ الَّتِي اتَّفَقْنَا عَلَى احْتِرَامِهَا وهِيَ التَّشْكِيلُ الكَامِلُ لِكُلِّ الكَلِمَاتِ وتَرْجَمَةٌ تَكَادُ تَخْتَفِي/لَمْ تَكَدْ تُرَى لِكُلِّ الجُمَلِ إِلَى الفَرَنْسِيَّةِ


----------



## إسكندراني

It's a bit strange to use it here; in English, would you say 'text on the verge of disappearing'? I think a noun is more suitable than a verb here...


----------



## Abu Talha

إسكندراني said:


> in English, would you say 'text on the verge of disappearing'?


No indeed. Thanks for the correction!


----------



## Ibn Nacer

Thank you for your suggestions.


----------

